# Tplink W8968 v2 : Max 8 wifi connections? how to increase



## izzikio_rage (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Everyone 

Got a Tplink W8968 some time back and using it with a BSNL connection. Have updated to the latest firmware V2 140514. 

My issue is that it allows only 8 wifi devices to connect simultaneously. After that the devices either don't connect at all or give an authentication error. Any suggestions on how I can increase the number of simultaneous connections. Is there some setting that I am missing? 

I have 8 smartphones and a couple of laptops that will use internet from this modem so it's almost necessary that I get all these devices connected. 

Thanks


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 12, 2015)

I think the firmware update helped get more devices to connect. Will report back


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 13, 2015)

Check the DHCP range.. it might have been set to less when you configured it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 13, 2015)

The firmware update sorted it...  Now atleast all my devices can connect


----------

